# Decca MK12 or MK21



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

A group of very committed folk from Macduff are working to establish a heritage archive for the town. They hope to have an initial exhibition next Summer and if successful it might become permanent. As part of this we are looking for a Decca Mark 12 or Mark 21 navigator. We would be very grateful if anyone on here could point us towards one. Please reply here or PM me. Could you also please share this message so that it gets the widest possible distribution. Many thanks.


----------

